# Graphics card in 32-bit PCI 2.2 slot



## Rafox2 (May 30, 2007)

Hello all,

recently a friend off me gave me his Netvista (IBM) 8319-21G. It runs windows xp extremely well but i would also like to play some games on it. The product information of this pc can be found here. In short, the computer contains a full height, 32-bit PCI 2.2 (5v) slot. The build in graphics are Intel 845GV chipset so that kinda sucks. 
What sort of graphics card should i purchase in order to run something like Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2?

Greatz:wave:,

Pieter


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Thinks* I think the best card for a regular PCI slot is the FX 5700 from nVidia.


----------



## Rafox2 (May 30, 2007)

Some other guys told me that the ati 1300 & the x1550 are options. How about those? Will they be able to run certain games decent?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Go with the X1550 if you can. It's not much, but it's far better than the X1300's.


----------



## Rafox2 (May 30, 2007)

But will that fit into my PCI 32 bit 2.2 slot and does it run well in that slot?
I mean, it's a pretty small computer (see link in my first post).


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

My opinion is get a mobo with an AGP slot. PCI graphics are better than onboard in most cases but they are absolute crap. But, seeing as the computer was free, I'm sure you can stretch to the best PCI gfx card you can get. I don't think games run too well with PCI graphics either but then again I haven't tried it.


----------



## Rafox2 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah computer was for free and has only PCI 2.2. But I do not really understand the term 'not well' referring to playing games....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The bandwidth limitation of the PCI bus is what lead to the development of the AGP slot. Another consideration to mind is that bandwidth between PCI devices is shared. If you have a small case then look for "low-profile" video cards as they are shorter and better designed for small machines.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Exactly. AGP is good, PCI-E better. The faster the data can travel between the CPU and the GPU the better performance you will have.


----------

